# It's time to say 'Welcome to dumpsville Adobe Flash', as new unpatched flaw exploited



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

> Adobe promises a patch sometime this week, but it’s living on borrowed time.
> 
> Adobe has warned that online criminals are exploiting an as-yet-unpatched flaw to infect Windows users of its Flash Player software.
> 
> ...


https://www.grahamcluley.com/unpatched-adobe-flash-flaw/


----------

